# Fleece Ropes



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

WOW I haven't been here in awhile! Sorry, guys! 

So, I made a few fleece ropes and I really have no idea what to do with them. Anyone spare a picture or two of ropes in use? Or have suggestions?



Also, my mother is scared Romi is underweight. I keep telling her Romi is just fine(in fact has a little gut on her), but my mom is my stubborn mom. She's resorted to feeding the rats extra when I'm not there and I fear she will overfeed them. I could lock my door but she has a key hidden somewhere. Any suggestions on how to solve this?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

What is she feeding them? Their food or their treats?

If it's their food I wouldn't worry too much.

Why does she think she's underweight? Could you reference her to rat guide to show her the proper weights for a female?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's the regular food.

When my mom holds Romi she feels all over and thinks her ribs poke out(they don't, you can just barely feel them under the skin). I dunnow, I think my mom is just being paranoid and I'm being possessive. I don't like it when other people feed my rats. xD


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, if it's just regular food I don't think it'll be a problem. I free-feed my rats, and none of them are overweight at all.

As for the ropes, I just hang them in my cage. Usually from back to front, or from the side to under one of the shelves - my rats just ignore them though :roll:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have two fleece ropes in my cage. one hangs from the top of the cage to the opening to the next level, and the other hangs from front to back on one of the lower levels. my girls ignore them for the most part, although there are signs of nibbling...


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I once tied a rope to the roof of their cage, and the other end to http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3761534dt.jpg , and set the height so it hung about 2-3 inches from the floor, so that it could swing about and they could have fun on it.

But then... I don't think they even looked at it, the whole time it was in there.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I always noticed people like to use the ropes in the place of ladders. 
EX. When shelves are involved ropes can be hung to help the ratties 
climb there way to the next floor. On wired cages my ratties climb the bars. most people get ropes and then there rats just ignore them. 

If u want ur rats to actually use the ropes hang them like u would a bridge so they can climb across the rope to get from a shelf to a hammock. : )


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Schmea said:


> http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3761534dt.jpg ,


I believe they're called Nut Knot Nibblers or something like that. I have one in my rat cage and one in my chin cage. Both are adored, I highly recommend them 

as far as the ropes, I have one made of heavy fabric braided together, the boys use it to get from the top of their igloo into their hammock (usually more often when getting out) some times they just sit on it


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

My girls love their fleece ropes. A lot of the time they sit on them to eat one even uses it to sleep on. Dont ask me why :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my girls wont touch their rope *sigh*


----------

